# 73 % des Français...



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

...73 % donc, selon France-Info ce matin, sont favorables à l'ouverture d'ensemble des commerces le dimanche.

Et hop une déception sur la nature humaine... 

Si on dépouille le dimanche de repos de sa connotation religieuse, ça reste (restait) un moment pseudo-universel où il n'y avait rien d'autre à faire que se retrouver entre soi, en famille, entre amis, en couple, au club de sport, à la ballade en forêt ou au château du coin avec la p'tite nièce, au musée, etc, un moment d'ennui empesé parfois, bien sûr, mais un moment de vide salutaire où il fallait chercher des idées, des solutions, pour en faire quelque chose d'agréable, de créatif, de différent des autres jours, entretenir un rythme scandé par ce jour de néant collectif comme l'inspiration précède le souffle. Seuls les personnels obligés par un service de secours ou d'urgence et quelques commerce d'alimentation maintenaient une permanence, par quasi-nécessité. On les regardait d'ailleurs avec une sorte de tendresse attristée, en partant se ballader "oh pauvre, tu es _d'astreinte_ ce dimanche...".

En tous cas c'était un moment où tout le monde admettait qu'il y avait dans nos courtes vies plus important que d'aller *CONSOMMER* encore et toujours plus, d'aller se gaver de bidules et de machins jusqu'à la vomissure, sous prétexte que "c'est plus pratique", que "y a moins de monde", et qu'au final et surtout, on peut faire ça tout seul avec sa carte bancaire et qu'on n'en a plus rien à f*utre que la vendeuse qui gagne 850 &#8364; par mois ne voit pas ses gosses le week-end (850 &#8364; parce qu'embauchée à temps partiel dont le dimanche - mais son employeur lui a laissé le choix dit-on... alors tout va bien ; c'est un exemple réel de quelqu'un que je connais). Idem d'ailleurs pour le commerçant indépendant qui n'osera plus vivre sa vie le dimanche si la grande surface voisine fait aussi son dumping ce jour là. Et hop. Ben remarques pour les gosses y a qu'à  dire qu'on ouvre les écoles le dimanche, après tout la mode est à la "personnalisation" des services, on va quand même pas "faire comme tout le monde", chacun pour soi c'est quand même mieux... 

Effectivement consommer le dimanche c'est important, c'est capital, c'est indispensable, c'est plus pratique, c'est ça le bonheur alors vite, courons, foncez, groupons nos forces et allons-y tous ensemble ! Si on s'y met tous, peut-être on arrivera à vider un ou deux rayons plus vite qu'ils ne les remplissent !!! La victoire est en nous !!! En plus la forêt c'est de la m*rde y a même pas la clim comme à Carrouf et y a pas la musique comme dans les couloirs de Belle Epine !!!

Bon je vous laisse faut vraiment que j'y aille, j'espère qu'il y aura pas trop de monde sur le parking et que je trouverai un caddie près de la voiture !!!  Et pis qu'y aura pas trop la queue à la pompe à essence, aussi, parce que j'ai besoin d'essence pour aller refaire les courses (et mon X-5 me coûte cher en pétrole, vous avez vu le cours du Brent ?). Ah comme j'ai pas le temps de réfléchir je vous laisse vous demander à qui au final profite tout ça... :sleep: Bon shopping à tous.

Quetzalk (27 %)

NB : la tonalité vaguement invitatrice à la réflexion de ce message ne s'adresse pas, évidemment, au lecteur qui travaille du lundi au samedi inclusivement de 8 h à 21 heures et qui EFFECTIVEMENT, ne peut faire ses courses UNIQUEMENT que le dimanche. Pour ceux-ci la vie va changer puisque logiquement jusqu'à maintenant ils se nourrissent de racines, commandent leurs habits à la Redoute et n'ont pas de compte en banque puisqu'ils (disent qu'ils) travaillent l'INTEGRALITE du temps "ouvrable".


----------



## titigrou (23 Avril 2006)

Je rouve ça scandaleux que les magasins soient ouvert le dimanche... Je vois le monoprix à Arcachon, lundi de paques il était ouvert jusque à 19h30!!! Les gens qui viennent à Arcachon ils y vont pour des glaces ou se promener, ils peuvent se passer de faire les courses... Eventuellement ouvert le matin, et encore, mais toute la journèe... En plus même pas payé double je suppose... scandaleux...  quelle monde de merde...


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (23 Avril 2006)

Moi je suis contre, étant commercant, exploité au niveau horaires, ouvrir le dimanche ? non mais ça va pas !! il me faut mon quota de repos lol.
Le dimanche, c'est le jour férié de la semaine, là ou la famille se retrouve, où les gens sortent de chez eux pour des ballades, mais pas pour faire les courses ou acheter des fringues ! 
La plupart des magasins (je parle des grandes enseignes) sont généralement ouverts jusque 19h30-20h en semaine.... ca laisse de la marge pour faire ses courses je trouve.


Bon "dimanche"


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> ... En plus même pas payé double je suppose...



En pratique si il y a des primes, et c'est l'argument des employeurs de la grande distrib" et aussi des clients qui ont un vague relent de doute sur le bien fondé de leur *choix*. 

En réalité la prime semble être bien souvent effacée par la réduction du nombre de jours travaillés, moyennant quoi le salaire final n'augmente pas. Officiellement le salairé a toujours le choix... On imagine très bien comment un(e) employé(e) en CDD au smic horaire sans qualification peut aisément refuser à son boss une telle offre...

Moralité ? ben y en a pas beaucoup justement  !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

*Les gens s'emmerdent le dimanche*
Passant leur semaine à maugréer contre leur employeur, leur chef d'équipe, leurs collègues, leurs voisins, les lundis matin, leur femme, leur(s) gosse(s), ils n'ont plus suffisamment de ressources pour penser à développer des activités originales et intéressantes le week end.

Alors certes, travailler avec un salaire majoré le dimanche, tu parles d'une bonne affaire !
Alors certes, pouvoir aller à Bricolomarché® pour s'occuper ou à Alinikea© pour faire semblant d'acheter des meubles et rêver au milieu des allées à un monde paradisiaque en kit à monter soi même, tu parles d'une bonne affaire !

Enfin quelque chose à faire de ce satané dimanche plutôt que de rester devant la télévision à regarder des séries de m%rde.

Il faut C O N S O M M E R comme tu le dis toi même. Si l'on ouvre les magasins un jour de plus, les gens consommeront plus, forcément. Le dimanche est une verrue dans la semaine qui empêche d'engendrer de la maille.

Il serait temps de cesser d'être un fieffé idéaliste Quetz'.
Il serait temps pour toi de rentrer dans le rang. Tu me feras le plaisir, oui, d'aller chercher ton jeton à mettre dans le caddie à l'accueil du magasin.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> En pratique si il y a des primes, et c'est l'argument des employeurs de la grande distrib" et aussi des clients qui ont un vague relent de doute sur le bien fondé de leur *choix*.
> 
> En réalité la prime semble être bien souvent effacée par la réduction du nombre de jours travaillés, moyennant quoi le salaire final n'augmente pas. Officiellement le salairé a toujours le choix... On imagine très bien comment un(e) employé(e) en CDD au smic horaire sans qualification peut aisément refuser à son boss une telle offre...
> 
> Moralité ? ben y en a pas beaucoup justement  !



Je mets toujours un point d'honneur à aller au marché et non au supermarché le dimanche.... 

Mais les ouvertures des magasins le dimanche a commencé il y a un moment déjà... plus ça va plus on grignote sur les libertés, quand les gens bossent ils n'ont pas le temps de manifester, ils loupent des débats politiques intéressants, on leur pîque le lundi de Pentecôte...  

C'est pour quand les 3 semaines de congés payés ????


----------



## dool (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> [...]
> Il serait temps pour toi de rentrer dans le rang. Tu me feras le plaisir, oui, d'aller chercher ton jeton à mettre dans le caddie à l'accueil du magasin.




Oh oui, oh oui ! Et je pourrais monter devant hein dis ??!!! Puisque je n'irais plus à vieux square, qui sera rasé puisque pus personne n'empreinteront ces toboggans... :rateau: :rose: 


27%


----------



## titigrou (23 Avril 2006)

Le dimanche faut aller à la messe les enfants!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

titigrou a dit:
			
		

> Le dimanche faut aller à la messe les enfants!


*Oui mais après*
direction la cafeteria où_ "cela ne coute pas plus cher de bien manger" _et ensuite faudra aller remplir le charriot.

Tu mettras un &#8364;uro dans le panier à la quète et tu en mettras pour 100 dans le Caddie.
Tu ne feras que passer d'un temple à un autre en fait.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Marrant nous on a voté dernièrement sur ce problème et ça c'est fait balayer.


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

Moi, je m'en fous !
Le dimanche c'est pour les chrétiens [et peut-être d'autres, allez savoir].
Mais il y a sur notre beau territoire (la France éternelle, celle du Breton borgne et des amoureux de la chasse ...) des juifs, des musulmans, des hindous, des animistes, des bouddhistes et plein d'autres dont je ne connais pas les croyances. Plus ceux qui ne croient pas en une entité supérieure [là, c'est plus mon genre].
A-t-on jamais vu un juif se plaindre que les chrétiens travaillent le samedi ? Idem pour un musulman, le vendredi (il me semble bien que c'est le jour à respecter dans l'Islam) ?
Bin, non.

Donc, je pense qu'il ne faut pas confondre deux choses :
1. les fêtes religieuses et tout ce qui a trait aux croyances diverses, cela ne regarde que soi et ses propres relations avec son entourage ;
2. le droit du travail, qui doit être respecté et protéger les travailleurs pour qu'ils ne soient pas honteusement exploités par leur patron(ne). 

Autre chose : si d'aucuns aiment à flâner dans les galeries commerciales le dimanche après-midi, après un hamburger ou un passage chez Fl**ch, plutôt que d'aller au grand air, lire un livre, voir des peintures ou avoir une discussion sur Leibnitz autour du livre "Le pli" de Gilles Deleuze ... et bien qu'ils le fassent et qu'on leur fiche la paix.
Pourquoi diable y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un pour dire ce qu'il faut ou ne faut pas faire pour occuper son temps.

Je m'occupe de mon temps [avec mes p'tits loups et dulcinée] comme je l'entends et il ferait beau voir qu'on vienne m'enchoser à me dire soit : "Consomme !" soit "Lit !" soit "Regarde Drucker !" soit "Va te promener !" etc.

PS : "Le pli" est un livre magnifique [mon opinion, bien sûr], que je suis loin d'avoir entièrement compris  mais qui ouvre des horizons. Après ou avant, je recommande de lire aussi "La monadologie" de ce bon vieux Leibnitz, qui n'a fait que du calcul différentiel, le galopin.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

J'aime bien ton avis aussi Bompi  même si je ne le partage pas tout à fait. 
Ce que je disais c'était pas "faites !" ou "ne faites pas" mais "rô punaise regardez ce que veut la majorité ça me rend triste".



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Le dimanche c'est pour les chrétiens [et peut-être d'autres, allez savoir].



Non. C'est en droit actuel, pour les gens travaillant en France, point. On ne demande pas à un salarié musulman si ça l'amuse de bosser le vendredi ou un juif de bosser le samedi. Dura lex... mais aussi la loi fonde une communauté et la référence chrétienne est quand même loin désormais... 



			
				bompi a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : si d'aucuns aiment à flâner dans les galeries commerciales le dimanche après-midi (...) et bien qu'ils le fassent et qu'on leur fiche la paix. Pourquoi diable y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un pour dire ce qu'il faut ou ne faut pas faire pour occuper son temps.



On peut cependant s'en désoler. Mon avis n'est qu'un cri enfermé dans une bouteille à la mer (c'est pour dire son impact...). Doit-on se féliciter ou simplement ignorer le fait que le mouton courre de lui-même à la tonte ? 
Alors qu'un tel sondage sera sans doute entendu par ceux qui font les lois que le rêve simple de ces gens sera bientôt possible. Car ceux qui font les lois ont des amis qui dirigent des chaînes de supermarchés, plus souvent que des amies caissières. 
Ensuite, on peut se demander si la loi doit forcément suivre ce que la majorité des gens veulent...  Vaste débat.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : si d'aucuns aiment à flâner dans les galeries commerciales le dimanche après-midi, après un hamburger ou un passage chez Fl**ch, plutôt que d'aller au grand air, lire un livre, voir des peintures ou avoir une discussion sur Leibnitz autour du livre "Le pli" de Gilles Deleuze ... et bien qu'ils le fassent et qu'on leur fiche la paix.
> Pourquoi diable y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un pour dire ce qu'il faut ou ne faut pas faire pour occuper son temps.



S'il n'y avait justement pas ces badauds du dimanche après midi dans les galeries commerciales, celles ci fermeraient peut être ; quant au personnel obligé de rester à leur poste le dimanche.... :hein:  je ne pense pas qu'il soit ravi !!!... et il préférerait sans doute se ballader en forêt ou dans des musées...


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ..aller *CONSOMMER* encore et toujours plus...


Pourquoi critiquer la consommation ? Après tout l'argent est fait pour être dépensé, sinon quelle est son utilité ?

Et pour reprendre une expression chrétienne : "il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César et à Dieu ce qui est à Dieu".

Le simple fait de fréquenter ce forum montre que nous sommes des consommateurs (de macs) et pas des moindres car s'il est un "gadget" dont on pourrait se passer c'est bien l'informatique et en tout cas de passer notre temps sur des forums ! 

En tout cas entre passer 2h devant mon mac un dimanche ou aller au Carrefour du coin, je ne trouve pas que l'un soit plus choquant que l'autre.

Surtout que pour reprendre ton argument, on fait plus facilement les courses à plusieurs alors que sur MacGé on est plutôt tout seul !!!


Chacun est libre de décider ce qu'il veut faire de son dimanche. Et lorsque tu évoques la loi, dis-toi que chaque ouverture de magasin le dimanche est soumise à réglementation et que des autorisations sont délivrées (sauf rares exceptions qui sont sanctionnées) c'est donc tout-à-fait légal ! 

Je te conseillerais donc de laisser tomber les arguments religieux, légaux et de te contenter de dire (sur l'air du Schtroumpf grincheux) : "j'aime pas faire les courses le dimanche !"

Cela dit, bon dimanche  !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

*Par extension on pourrait aussi disserter*
pa exemple sur le travail de nuit, le travail posté en 2 X 8 ou 3 X 8. 

Dans certains domaines, comme la santé admettons, il est nécessaire de maintenir du personnel en permanence en poste, tout le monde en conviendra.

Mais qu'en est il  autrement ?
Les raisons qui amènent à celà sont des considérations mercantiles et productivistes. Maintenir du personnel en place dans l'entreprise le plus de temps possible pour produire plus et rentabiliser au maximum l'exploitation. N'en déplaise à messieurs Ford, Taylor ou Stakanov.

En élargissant, notre monde exige désormais et de plus en plus un service permanent. Augmenter les temps d'ouverture des magasins pour attirer le client et surtout l'amener à dépenser son argent car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit. 

Tout cela me semble être un peu dans la nature humaine malheureusement. 
Nos sociétés fonctionnent de plus en plus sur un modèle industriel ou tout doit être rationalisé. Toujours faire plus, mieux et plus rapidement. On tend vers le 7j/7 et 24h/24.

Tout est pensé en termes de marchés à prendre, occuper, de besoins à satisfaire et surtout à développer. Nous avançons vers un monde au fonctionnement sans barrières ni cantonnements horaires. On galvaude l'intérêt individuel
La quintescence du modèle capitaliste ? Le triomphe de l'argent ?

Et si on oubliait un peu cette course insensée contre le temps on qu'on se prenait tout simplement le temps de vivre ?


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

non, surtout, ce qui me ferait chier, c'est de voir vos gueules toute la semaine et en plus le dimanche !!!       

 purfils !


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Par extension on pourrait aussi disserter*
> pa exemple sur le travail de nuit, le travail posté en 2 X 8 ou 3 X 8.
> 
> Dans certains domaines, comme la santé admettons, il est nécessaire de maintenir du personnel en permanence en poste, tout le monde en conviendra.
> ...



Mais qui sont les vrais responsables ? Les clients, c'est-à-dire toi et moi, par exemple quand on râle parce que Leopard ne sort pas assez rapidement ou que notre cher mac est livré en trois semaines au lieu de deux etc...

 on est tous coupables !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas entre passer 2h devant mon mac un dimanche ou aller au Carrefour du coin, je ne trouve pas que l'un soit plus choquant que l'autre.



petite nuance : personne ne travaille ici pour la gestion du forum...


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

avec un thread comme ça, je suis pas prêt de partir à Franprix chercher ma pitence, moi! Abregez vite, j'ai faim!


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> petite nuance : personne ne travaille ici pour la gestion du forum...



euh si : les modos comme toi qui en plus ne sont pas payés pour leur excellent travail !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> avec un thread comme ça, je suis pas prêt de partir à Franprix chercher ma pitence, moi! Abregez vite, j'ai faim!




avec un thread comme ça, je suis sûr de refuser encore et encore tous les dimanche à travailler pour mon magasin : pas envie de voir des gueules de c***-ommateurs qui n'ont pas d'autres choses intelligentes à faire le dimanche !!  


bon, je vais aller chercher du pain et passer par la poissonnerie !!


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> avec un thread comme ça, je suis sûr de refuser encore et encore tous les dimanche à travailler pour mon magasin : pas envie de voir des gueules de c***-ommateurs qui n'ont pas d'autres choses intelligentes à faire le dimanche !!
> 
> 
> bon, je vais aller chercher du pain et passer par la poissonnerie !!



tu me prendras un aile de raie - j'aime pas la sole - merci.


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2006)

Regardez Alem, ci-dessus, et moi, là : on vient modérer le dimanche vos posts stériles sans que cela ne vous pose problème alors que l'on pourrait à la place aller se baigner au supermarché  !

Bon, c'était très interressant mais je ne vois pas en quoi les sujets sur MacG "êtes vous pour ou contre l'ouverture des supermarchés alors que dans le même temps France 2 diffuse des émissions religieuses" sont susceptibles de faire avancer le bouzin. Prochain sujet : "la guerre, c'est mal, quelles sont vos solutions ?"

Dimanche : on ferme les sujets inutiles ou pas ? !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Avril 2006)

Le dimanche après-m', la tradition c'est noz et griff'+


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche : on ferme les sujets inutiles ou pas ? !



Attention si tu fermes, Quetzalk va te reprocher de travailler le dimanche !!! ou alors il va considérer que modo n'est pas un travail...



Dans tous les cas, je crois que je vais m'éclipser...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *
> En élargissant, notre monde exige désormais et de plus en plus un service permanent. Augmenter les temps d'ouverture des magasins pour attirer le client et surtout l'amener à dépenser son argent car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit.
> 
> Tout cela me semble être un peu dans la nature humaine malheureusement.
> ...


*


Ce que tu dis là existe déjà dans certaines grandes villes américaines, New York pour y avoir vécu quelques mois. Et bien je dois dire que c'est très agréable ! Rentré à 3h du matin d'une soirée et croisé son petit vendeur de Hot-Dog, et bien j'adore !
Ceci dit, ce thread, comme d'autres sur ce forum ayant la même teneur, commence sérieusement à m'agacer ! Certains ici  font du totalitarisme idéologique, à imposer leur vision de la socitété, cela devient fort pénible.*


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2006)

J'en appelle à tous les modos ! Manif cet après midi sous les fenêtres de Benjamin !


----------



## jpmiss (23 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche : on ferme les sujets inutiles ou pas ? !



Je m'en fout: faut que j'aille allumer le barbeuk.


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'en appelle à tous les modos ! Manif cet après midi sous les fenêtres de Benjamin !




Benjamin habitant en face des Buttes-Chaumont, tu veux nous dire qu'on va bronzer sur les pentes z'herbeuses toute l'aprème ?!! 

t'amènes l'apéro ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Regardez Alem, ci-dessus, et moi, là : on vient modérer le dimanche vos posts stériles sans que cela ne vous pose problème alors que l'on pourrait à la place aller se baigner au supermarché  !
> 
> Bon, c'était très interressant mais je ne vois pas en quoi les sujets sur MacG "êtes vous pour ou contre l'ouverture des supermarchés alors que dans le même temps France 2 diffuse des émissions religieuses" sont susceptibles de faire avancer le bouzin. Prochain sujet : "la guerre, c'est mal, quelles sont vos solutions ?"
> 
> Dimanche : on ferme les sujets inutiles ou pas ? !


Ce qui est génial c'est que ton post va passer inaperçu.

On ne se scandalise jamais de soi-même ici.


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

enfin, faut pas être refractaire au progrès, quand même! 



L'essentiel est que les horaires soient ajustés avec la fin de Telefoot et le début de Stade 2.


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On ne scandalise jamais de soi-même ici.



Si, si, moi j'ai posté ça plus haut :



			
				benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> on est tous coupables !




Qu'est-ce que je gagne ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Allez, une pipe, j'ai ma coqueluche toute propre


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une pipe, j'ai ma coqueluche toute propre


Non te fatigue pas, demande à Galatée de faire le sale boulot à ta place... 

vBulletin ne censure pas la "pipe" ? ah ben non ça se fume aussi...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> R
> 
> Dimanche : on ferme les sujets inutiles ou pas ? !



M'en fiche il y a Formule 1 à 14 heures


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin habitant en face des Buttes-Chaumont, tu veux nous dire qu'on va bronzer sur les pentes z'herbeuses toute l'aprème ?!!
> 
> t'amènes l'apéro ?


On peut aussi le prendre en otage ! J'imagine bien tous les jours en page d'actus du site : "Xeme jour de captivité pour notre collaborateur Benjamin" avec une p'tite photo... 

Et Mackie habillé en rouge qui lit les ultimatums !


----------



## mikoo (23 Avril 2006)

... je viens de faire les courses là.
:rose:


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

Heu...  



			
				benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui sont les vrais responsables ? Les clients (...)



Ce que je pointais c'est juste un _sondage_ témoignant de l'_opinion_ de justement une majorité de gens. Parce que dans l'histoire la loi pour l'instant est claire et ce qui était rapporté aux infos ce matin c'est une enquête d'opinion, pas un projet de loi !



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, ce thread, comme d'autres sur ce forum ayant la même teneur, commence sérieusement à m'agacer ! Certains ici  font du totalitarisme idéologique, à imposer leur vision de la socitété, cela devient fort pénible.



Ma seule ambition pour ce dimanche matin ? une petite réflexion sur ce thème, pas de faire détester aux gens ce qu'ils aiment ni aimer ce qu'ils détestent... 

Je ne crois pas avoir les moyens d'_imposer_ quoi que ce soit à qui que ce soit . 

On a le droit d'avoir des avis divergents, dendrimere, sans forcément parler de totalitarisme...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Heu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peut etre me suis je emporter quelque peu, mais il y a là des sujets redondants qui tournent toujours autour du même sujet...


----------



## heroe (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> S'il n'y avait justement pas ces badauds du dimanche après midi dans les galeries commerciales, celles ci fermeraient peut être ; quant au personnel obligé de rester à leur poste le dimanche.... :hein:  je ne pense pas qu'il soit ravi !!!... et il préférerait sans doute se ballader en forêt ou dans des musées...



et le personnel su musée... il est ravi de vous voir le dimanche aussi... il prefererai pas
rester chez lui a regarder la tv comme tout le monde...

et je pense que passer son dimanche devant son ordinateur (ce que je fais en ce moment...)
peut être aussi abrutissant que de regarder la tv...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

heroe a dit:
			
		

> et le personnel su musée... il est ravi de vous voir le dimanche aussi... il prefererai pas
> rester chez lui a regarder la tv comme tout le monde...
> 
> 
> ...




1/ _Je suppose (mais ce n'est qu'une supposition) que le personnel des musées est fonctionnaire et doit donc travailler en équipe, par roulements tous les deux ou trois week-end .... si quelqu'un peut nous préciser..._


2/ Alors là par contre, personne ne te met une mitraillette dans le dos et tu peux éteindre ta bécane quand tu le souhaites...


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

Je viens de me retourner et en effet, il n'y a pas d'homme en arme derrière moi. Ouf ! J'ai eu peur !

En tous cas, c'est agréable de deviser quand on vient de finir son ménage


----------



## heroe (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ _Je suppose (mais ce n'est qu'une supposition) que le personnel des musées est fonctionnaire et doit donc travailler en équipe, par roulements tous les deux ou trois week-end .... si quelqu'un peut nous préciser..._
> 
> 
> 2/ Alors là par contre, personne ne te met une mitraillette dans le dos et tu peux éteindre ta bécane quand tu le souhaites...



je sais bien que je peux l'eteindre... je m'auto-critiquais... rien contre toi quoi!
pour les musées je sais pas trop qu'elles sont les conventions collectives... mais il
doit certainement y avoir des roulements... je sais que pour moi en tout cas, quand je
travaillais le dimanche, ça me dérangeait pas plus que ça, puisque mon jour de repos
(le mardi) je pouvais profiter de tout. Bon pour la famille c'est vrai que c'etait moyen...
mais j'avoue que j'aime pas le dimanche, je trouve ça triste le dimanche.
je vous laisse, je vais pleurer :rateau:


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> 1/ _Je suppose (mais ce n'est qu'une supposition) que le personnel des musées est fonctionnaire et doit donc travailler en équipe, par roulements tous les deux ou trois week-end .... si quelqu'un peut nous préciser..._




les surveillants de musées ne sont pas fonctionnaires mais contractuels (ce sont souvent des jobs en passant)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> les surveillants de musées ne sont pas fonctionnaires mais contractuels (ce sont souvent des jobs en passant)



Ha ? Ce ne sont pas des contractuels "à long terme" comme je l'ai été dans une autre branche de la Fonction publique ??  Ne doivent-ils pas avoir certaines connaissances ??  Je t'avoue que je pose la question car je ne sais rien de ces gens qui travaillent dans les musées.


Pour Heroe : T'en fais pas, je n'ai pas pris cela pour une attaque personnelle  et je vais t'avouer que pour moi également le dimanche n'est pas mon jour de prédilection, je préfère de LOINNNNNNNN le samedi beaucoup plus vivant.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Ce ne sont pas des contractuels "à long terme" comme je l'ai été dans une autre branche de la Fonction publique ??  Ne doivent-ils pas avoir certaines connaissances ??



Non pas forcément ; ça dépend des postes bien sûr, et sans doute aussi du statut des musées (nationaux, privés...). Certes tous les gens qui bossent dans le tourisme sont pas mal exposés aussi.

Pour ma part j'ai eu l'occasion de bosser les week-end, l'été dans un resto pendant mes études puis à l'hosto. Quelle que soit l'avantage en rémunération et les éventuels jours de repos différés, j'ai toujours trouvé ça immonde, ça isole des gens, c'est super ch*ant de mettre son réveil et de s'habiller à 7 h le dimanche (si, si c'est pire que les autres jours ) - et je ne parle pas de quand la dulcinée habite une autre ville et que le week-end est "précieux"  :hein:...


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

déjà que je déteste aller travailler le samedi... je me dis que je devrais laisser mes collègues tenter de rattraper mon CA et que je puisse avoir mes ouikindes !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> déjà que je déteste aller travailler le samedi... je me dis que je devrais laisser mes collègues tenter de rattraper mon CA et que je puisse avoir mes ouikindes !




Il m'est arrivé parfois de travailler le samedi et d'avoir congé le lundi et j'avoue... que ne serait ce que le fait de voir partir tout le monde bosser et toi, te lever à l'heure que tu le souhaites, aller à ton rythme... c'était pas mal... mais tout est fermé ce jour là, donc, c'est bien momentanément seulement


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : si d'aucuns aiment à flâner dans les galeries commerciales le dimanche après-midi, après un hamburger ou un passage chez Fl**ch, plutôt que d'aller au grand air, lire un livre, voir des peintures ou avoir une discussion sur Leibnitz autour du livre "Le pli" de Gilles Deleuze ... et bien qu'ils le fassent et qu'on leur fiche la paix.
> Pourquoi diable y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un pour dire ce qu'il faut ou ne faut pas faire pour occuper son temps.




Moi je suis content que quelqu'un m'interpelle quand je me comporte comme un con et que sous prétexte de loisirs ou de je ne sais quoi de purement nombriliste et bien je détruis des processus humains, sociaux ou écologiques.

J'aimerais bien d'ailleurs qu'il y en ait plus souvent, c'est vital, on peut pas réfléchir sur tout et toujours faire au mieux alors je suis content d'être informé, responsabilisé quand j'agis moi même comme un con.

Moi contrairement à toi, ce que je supporte plus, c'est cette phrase "mais si ça leur fait plaisir aux gens, pourquoi les emmerder hein ? Laissez-les faire ce qu'ils veulent hein..."

Mon cul oui, les gens sont cons, je suis forcément con dans un domaine ou un autre et ce n'est pas un choix que d'aller se faire chier dans une galerie marchande, c'est une stratégie commerciale élaborée par des gens trop biens payés.

Alors nan, qu'on les fasse chier tous ces kons qui veulent faire du shopping de merde le dimanche


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

Où est le problème, si 73% des français est pour l'ouverture le dimanche...c'est la majorité non?
En démocratie c'est pas la majorité qui prime?
Et puis si la *totalité* des français ne travaillaient pas le dimanche ce serait un joyeux bordel, tu n'es pas d'accord?
Je schématise...mais bon. 

J'ai déjà travaillé le dimanche, les jours fériés et sans autre compensation que d'avoir rendue service. C'est pas la mort.


----------



## Cillian (23 Avril 2006)

Et si l'on proposait aux journalistes de France-Info d'aller faire leur courses le dimanche au lieu de travailler...


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Où est le problème, si 73% des français est pour l'ouverture le dimanche...c'est la majorité non?
> En démocratie c'est pas la majorité qui prime?
> Et puis si la *totalité* des français ne travaillaient pas le dimanche ce serait un joyeux bordel, tu n'es pas d'accord?
> Je schématise...mais bon.
> ...




Ouai ouai, sauf que personne n'a réfléchi en répondant à cette question, si évidemment tu penses du tac au tac que ça serait bien pratique de pouvoir aller au carrouf le dimanche bah tu réponds oui, sinon bah c'est bcp moins évident.

- on fait que ça de consommer, une ptite pause c'est pas mal nan ?
- moi je trouve ça agréable quand les magasins sont fermés, l'activité au ralenti, l'impression que la vraie vie reprend un peu son cours.
- c'est pas parce que l'erreur est répandue qu'elle devient vérité, la démocratie c'est de la merde de toute façon.
- On parle de shopping là nan ? Pas des autres professions qui bossent le dimanche, par choix ou nécessité.
- tu vulgarises en effet....


Il y avait qu'un jour où les gens faisaient un peu autre chose que de consommer, bah maintenant c'est grillé, même le dimanche on pourra se vautrer comme des kons dans le consumérisme aveugle, GENIAL.

Vive la Suisse


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

Je propose le CPD...

Contrat Premier Dimanche


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai ouai, sauf que personne n'a réfléchi en répondant à cette question, si évidemment tu penses du tac au tac que ça serait bien pratique de pouvoir aller au carrouf le dimanche bah tu réponds oui, sinon bah c'est bcp moins évident.
> 
> (...)



Alors sous prétexte que l'on n'a pas le même point de vue que toi, c'est que l'on ne réfléchi pas?? 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - c'est pas parce que l'erreur est répandue qu'elle devient vérité, *la démocratie c'est de la merde de toute façon.*



Va dire ça au chinois...  



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - tu vulgarises en effet....



Comme toi maintenant...


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

@JPTK :

J'en reviens toujours au principe que la démocratie est un système qui s'appuie normalement sur la liberté individuelle (évidemment avec des contraintes, certes) donc aussi sur la responsabilité du même métal.
Mes (dé)goûts étant ce qui sont, je vomis TF1, Cauet et cette merde, la société de consommation _à outrance_ avec décervelage à l'appui me débecte, la connerie débitée au kilomètre par les journaux et magazines [couverture du Point de cette semaine "La vérité de Freud" ... quels nuls !!] et ma misanthropie trotte d'un bon pas.
Bien entendu, il ne s'agit pas de laisser faire n'importe quoi ... Mais si un quidam souhaite ne pas lire une ligne autre qu'une définition de mots fléchés, ne pas regarder autre chose que TF1, ne pas écouter autre chose que SkyRock et ainsi de suite, de quel droit puis-je me permettre de l'en détourner _contre son gré_ ? Il s'agit de SA vie et il en fait ce qu'il veut. De mon côté, tout ce dont je viens de dire que cela m'enchose, je me mets _à côté_ et je fais autre chose.
Là, il ne s'agit pas de faire quelque chose de répréhensible vis-à-vis de la loi, il s'agit de s'occuper de soi. Et donc je défends le droit de faire, penser (voire ne pas penser   ) ce que l'on veut _pour_ soi.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Vive la Suisse


Le fou, il a osé !


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

[FONT=&quot]Et quest-ce quon en à foutre du dimanche après tout ? On nest pas tous chrétien. 
[/FONT]


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> [FONT=&quot]Et quest-ce quon en à foutre du dimanche après tout ? On nest pas tous chrétien.
> [/FONT]



Y a du foot


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a du foot


On n'est pas tous crétins !!


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Alors sous prétexte que l'on n'a pas le même point de vue que toi, c'est que l'on ne réfléchi pas??




Nan je dis juste que poser aussi simplement une question c'est une sorte de manipulation.
En tout cas on m'a rien demandé moi une fois de plus  

En fait voilà quoi, 70 % ça me troue le cul moi aussi et ça me met en colère, après advienne que pourra je m'en fous, de toute façon les français sont des veaux.


Bompi, je considère que consommer ça a plus d'impact négatifs que positifs, je suis pour la décroissance (et oui...) alors consommer le dimanche et trouver ça bien, je trouve tout simplement ça irresponsable et égoïste, rien de plus, je suis pas là à vouloir imposer une culture à des gens qui n'en ont légitimement rien à foutre, je dis juste qu'il faudrait un peu mesurer et prendre en compte l'importance d'une telle mesure et ne pas penser qu'à sa gueule.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y a du foot



 Cest pas ce sport ou des richards aux bras atrophiés sécroulent dès quun déplacement dair les frôlent ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Cest pas ce sport ou des richards aux bras atrophiés sécroulent dès quun déplacement dair les frôlent ?



Je ne sais pas...

Par contre, j'ai trouvé des buvettes sympa avec des bières fraîches  surtout le dimanche ..il serait dommage de ne plus avoir les travailleurs du dimanche pour nous servir une bonne bibine bien fraîche


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas...
> 
> Par contre, j'ai trouvé des buvettes sympa avec des bières fraîches  surtout le dimanche ..il serait dommage de ne plus avoir les travailleurs du dimanche pour nous servir une bonne bibine bien fraîche


Je te suis à 100% pour la bière!


----------



## Imaginus (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, surtout, ce qui me ferait chier, c'est de voir vos gueules toute la semaine et en plus le dimanche !!!
> 
> purfils !




Idem 

Moi le dimanche c'est jardinage,barbecue et autre joyeuseté ayant tous pour point commun une quantité non negligeable de biere bien fraiche.


----------



## JPTK (23 Avril 2006)

Fermons les zones commerciales avec tous ces hyper et ramenons la vie dans les villes et villages ! Ces mini villes me sont de plus en plus insupportables, elles détruisent tout, et quand je vois que certains jeunes y passent leur samedi aprem, bah je trouve ça bien tristes.

Oui j'ai ce doux rêve qu'on détruise tout ça car les hyper ça coûte cher en vrai, le consommateur a surtout tout à y perdre, c'est de la connerie de croire qu'on ne pourrait pas s'en passer et en plus ça supprime plus d'emplois que ça en créer.

Détruisons les zones commerciales ! Vive le marché ! Limitons-nous juste à des supermarchés, c'est bien suffisant, un peu comme en Belgique même si de plus en plus ça ressemble à la France. Malgré tout on en est encore loin, l'activité commerciale des villes est hallucinante, les ptits commerçants sont très très actifs ici, pas comme en France...


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

Réhabilitons la Grottes de Lascaux


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ou la crotte de Glasgow... spécialité méconnue..

Et sinon ? d'autres avis édifiants quelqu'un ?


----------



## Captain_X (23 Avril 2006)

t'es vraiment sur de ce que tu demandes ????


----------



## Ti'punch (23 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Seuls les personnels obligés par un service de secours ou d'urgence et quelques commerce d'alimentation maintenaient une permanence, par quasi-nécessité. On les regardait d'ailleurs avec une sorte de tendresse attristée, en partant se ballader "oh pauvre, tu es _d'astreinte_ ce dimanche...".



voui... mais bon... tu oublies tous ceux qui bossent dans le tourisme... des écoles de parapente, aux centres équestre, en passant par restos et hôtels, cinés, tabacs (pas tous ok!) ... mais bon ça fait quand même une grosse partie de la population active.

Perso depuis que je bosse j'ai toujours dû travailler les week end. Le samedi est notre plus grosse journée et le dimanche n'est pas mal non plus.

donc moi l'ouverture des commerces le dimanche je suis contre parce que ça me fait des clients en moins (vu qu'ils vont bosser les pauvres!)


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

Bah, dans quelques temps, le commerce ne sera que sur Internet... C'est à la poste qu'il faudra les persuader de travailler le dimanche.


----------



## John_Doe (23 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah, dans quelques temps, le commerce ne sera que sur Internet... C'est à la poste qu'il faudra les persuader de travailler le dimanche.



C&#8217;est *Olivier Besancenot* qui va faire la gueule là.


----------



## molgow (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Marrant nous on a voté dernièrement sur ce problème et ça c'est fait balayer.



Tu es mal au courant. La dernière révision de la _Loi fédérale sur le travail dans l'industrie, l'artisanat et le commerce _a été acceptée à 50.6% des voix :
http://www.admin.ch/ch/f/pore/va/20051127/index.html

Et elle ne concernait que l'ouverture dominicale dans les gares et les aéroports.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2006)

L'ouverture des supermarchés en France tous les jours de la semaine, dimanche compris est indispensable. Le salut de la population en dépend comme l'explique de manière pertinente ce sujet. Le rayon surgelé doit être à la portée du consommateur de base et de la mènagère de moins de 50 ans !


----------



## cl97 (23 Avril 2006)

Ok. On a compris ! Dorénavant, le forum sera fermé le dimanche ! Les serveurs eux aussi ont le droit à leur journée de repos


----------



## benkenobi (23 Avril 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> Ok. On a compris ! Dorénavant, le forum sera fermé le dimanche ! Les serveurs eux aussi ont le droit à leur journée de repos



Il faudrait aussi fermer après 20h tous les soirs, non ?


----------



## heroe (23 Avril 2006)

comme disait mon professeur d'archéologie :


> je ne suis pas sur que l'homme est été destiné à travailler, il y a du avoir une couiille a un moment ou un autre dans l'évolution...


 
(désolé pour la faute de frappe a couiille, mais c'est un mot censuré... ça donnait ça sinon *******)


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan je dis juste que poser aussi simplement une question c'est une sorte de manipulation.
> En tout cas on m'a rien demandé moi une fois de plus
> 
> En fait voilà quoi, 70 % ça me troue le cul moi aussi et ça me met en colère, après advienne que pourra je m'en fous, de toute façon les français sont des veaux.
> ...



Au risque de te choquer, *tu es* un consommateur...et ça chaque jour de ta vie. 
Quand tu te lave, quand tu cuisine, quand tu vas poser ta borne au toilette, quand tu te chauffe, quand tu prends ta voiture, même le jour de ta mort...*tu* consomme.


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait aussi fermer après 20h tous les soirs, non ?



Chiche !


----------



## molgow (23 Avril 2006)

Juste mon petit commentaire sur le sujet initial... :

1. Il ne faut pas croire les sondages. J'aimerais bien savoir comment a été posé la question. Ça permet de changer radicalement les résultats. Exemple : "trouveriez-vous agréable de pouvoir aller faire les courses le dimanche ?" et "êtes-vous pour la libéralisation de l'ouverture des magasins pour les dimanches et jours fériés ?" sont 2 questions bien différentes que certains journalistes n'hésitent parfois pas à confondre. (je réponds oui à la première mais non à la deuxième)

2. L'ouverture le dimanche n'est pas favorable à toute l'économie (seulement à certains gros commerçants).  Les petits commerces n'ont pas forcément les ressources nécessaires pour augmenter leur temps d'ouverture (difficile de trouver un salarié supplémentaire à 20% juste pour le dimanche...).

3. Lorsque encore plus de personnes travailleront le dimanche, on s'étonnera de voir augmenter encore la criminalité chez les jeunes, et particulièrement ceux dont les parents sont défavorisés et qui certainement, sont obligés de travailler le samedi et dimanche pour nourrir leur gosse. Et qui paiera la crèche pour les tout petits des parents défavorisés ? La collectivité. Une bonne idée si le dimanche devient un jour ouvrable serait d'augmenter les charges sociales du travail le dimanche afin de responsabiliser les employeurs sur ce que ça coûte à tout le monde. (pour pas que ce jour ne devienne que bénéf pour eux)

4. Lorsque tous les commerces seront ouverts le dimanche, les cons qui pensent "moi je travaille du lundi au vendredi dans un bureau ça me dérange pas que Carrefour soit ouvert le dimanche" sont en train de se faire enc**** sans se rendre compte... Après cette étape, on leur proposera uniquement un contrat de travail très flexible : travaillez 5 jours sur 7, les 2 jours de repos n'importe quand (c'est à dire parfois travail le dimanche). Ben oui, le commerce de détail est client de nombreux autres services, croyez bien qu'il imposera à ces fournisseurs de travailler le dimanche, c'est à dire, à terme: à toute l'économie.


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Avril 2006)

En ce moment je lis ça :


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> 1. Il ne faut pas croire les sondages. J'aimerais bien savoir comment a été posé la question.(...)
> 
> 2. L'ouverture le dimanche n'est pas favorable à toute l'économie (seulement à certains gros commerçants).
> 
> ...



1. j'y ai pensé... après avoir mis le sujet :rose: 
2. tout à fait... je dirais même quelques _chaînes_ de gros commerces
3. tu as raison à un détail près : vu le bronx que sont les crèches c'est pas demain qu'il y en aura d'ouvertes le dimanche - ce qui va dans le sens que tu dis. A priori le travail de dimanche concernera de plus en plus les caissières, vigiles, agents de ménage, manutentionnaires plus souvents que les directeurs marketing, chefs comptables, avocats (évitons de parler des actionnaires qui possèdent le bousin :rateau: ) et autres corps de métiers capables de financer une baby-sitter à demeure.
4. tout à fait... c'est un argument déjà utilisé : "vous plaignez pas de bosser le samedi matin maintenant vous pouvez aller à la banque le samedi après-midi", on est DEJA dans une surenchère où bien malin qui peut être certain qu'il y gagnera... 

Au sujet des métiers du tourisme, ben oui comme l'hôtellerie-restauration, la santé et les secours divers c'est difficile d'éviter de bosser le dimanche. J'ai même connu des gens qui choisissaient ce type de métiers délibérément pour éviter d'être trop avec la masse, avoir un prétexte pour être un peu à distance.

Quant à JPTK même s'il y va fort up:  ) je suis de son avis sur les zones commerciales qui sont des oeuvres totalement criminelles à mon sens. J'ai vu des sympathiques petites villes en milieu semi-rurales devenir en quinze ans des déserts sinistres tandis que la zone voisine remplaçait parcs, jardins ouvriers ou derniers champs de blé pour devenir LE pôle d'attraction où accourent les foules magnétisées chaque samedi comme autrefois on allait à la messe. Des villes où il faut désormais faire 10 km pour (ne pas toujours) trouver une vraie boucherie (ah bah oui hein, la viande ah ben, elle est moins chère à Cora, alors qu'elle vient de Hongrie en camion diesel mal réglé), où on paye des pommes 4 &#8364; le kilo en octobre en pleine région de production (chez Leclerc), où on délaisse de jolies balades pour aller fabriquer d'authentiques embouteillages devant la Halle à Ceci, le Comptoir du Cela et Machin-Discount. Où le SEUL endroit où on peut acheter par exemple une petite radio FM pour la salle de bain est l'hyper. C'est pas grave l'embouteillage, l'essence y est moins chère. On y fait aussi développer ses photos, on y va chez le coiffeur, on y amène le grill-pain à réparer, on y achète un T-shirt à 2,50 &#8364;. Ensuite, on ira manifester parce que le grossiste Dushmol & fils a fermé et vire 40 personnes, parce que l'essence est - finalement - trop chère, et on pleurera avec la voisine sur la disparition du commerce de proximité.


Bref, oui brûlons tout ce merdier, et ce n'est pas du poujadisme d'opérette de dire ça, j'espère !!!


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bref, oui brûlons tout ce merdier, et ce n'est pas du poujadisme d'opérette de dire ça, j'espère !!!


Bin, un peu quand même ...

Si tu ne veux rien de tout ça, il y a de très nombreuses terres à des prix très avantageux dans des départements où il n'y a plus grand monde. C'est parfait pour s'installer et cultiver son jardin (au hasard : Creuse, Hautes-Alpes, Ariège sans doute, etc.)

Rien ne t'empêche d'y redevenir auto-suffisant et de couler des journées tranquilles, dans la réflexion, le labeur et la connivence avec Dame Nature ...

Tu te rends compte de la chance : finies ces merdes que tu es _obligé_ de manger, de lire, de voir, d'entendre. Trop cool.
Il me semble que certains ont essayé, naguère, et n'y sont point parvenus. Les cons ...

Je ne comprends pas, par ailleurs, pourquoi continuer à utiliser un ordinateur (en-dehors de la contrainte du travail), alors qu'il est scandaleusement "mondialisé". Conçu aux USA, construit puis assemblé en Chine et à Taïwan, envoyé de là-bas vers l'Europe puis d'étape en étape chez nous : il te coûte de l'argent, il consomme de l'électricité et tout ce périple ne fait que contribuer à l'effet de serre, le trou de la couche d'ozone (et à la transmission des maladies infectieuses, puisqu'il entraîne un contact entre des populations très diverses). Un bon boulier fabriqué avec des os de chèvre et hop ! te voilà nanti d'un formidable outil de calcul écologique. Non ? J'exagère ? Je serais de mauvaise foi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Moi le foie j'aime pas trop, le seul que j'ai pu bouffer c'était en corse et bourré d'aïl


----------



## Nephou (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]



oui 

_sinon continuez hein, faites comme si on n'existait pas&#8230; dans la joie et l'allégresse&#8230;_


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

Bin, moi ce serait plutôt l'ail. Ça donne des réactions que je ne parviens à maîtriser qu'à grand-peine.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux rien de tout ça, il y a de très nombreuses terres à des prix très avantageux dans des départements où il n'y a plus grand monde. C'est parfait pour s'installer et cultiver son jardin



Tu te méprends je crois... sur ce que je voulais dire et sur les solutions à ce dont qu'on cause : justement c'est en arrivant à Paris que j'ai découvert ce qui est désormais impossible dans de nombreuses autres villes, à savoir faire ses courses (_toutes_ ses  courses) sans voiture, sans magasins gigantesque, sans galerie commerciale de 300 boutiques. Que l'on peut acheter, sans parking, sans caddie, de la viande dans un magasin qui ne vend pas de lecteurs de DVD... et même des fruits dont le prix change selon la saison. Je sais très bien qu'en disant ça je force le trait mais en gros c'est ça. Le commerce de proximité, et le mode de vie qui va avec, se sont mieux conservés ici qu'à la campagne pour la seule raison que beaucoup de gens n'ont pas de voiture ou que c'est trop compliqué de l'utiliser au quotidien. 

Voilà, dire ça et avoir une opinion négative sur les zones commerciales, ce n'est pas tout à fait souhaiter le retour à l'éclairage à la bougie, ni aux illusions soixante-huitardes que tu évoques Bompi...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> redevenir auto-suffisant et de couler des journées tranquilles, dans la réflexion, le labeur et la connivence avec Dame Nature ...




*Sans aller jusque là*
il est n'est peut être pas faux de penser qu'il serait bon de lever le pied dans la grande course en avant capitalo-consumériste frénétique qui secoue la planète...

Ne pas refuser le confort de la vie moderne doit-il sous entendre de fermer sa bouche et baisser le pantalon ? Non, je ne pense pas.

Dame nature ? il serait certes bon d'y penser sans rejouer la carte soixante huitarde sur le plateau du Larzac. 
Le réchauffement climatique et l'agitation pétrolière tend à nous montrer qu'il serait peut être bon de songer à adopter un autre modèle de société.

Un monde qui tend à se déhumaniser tel que celui dans lequel nous évoluons ne me passionne pas. Je ne compte pas pour autant me lancer dans la fabrication de pélardons.

Entre les extrêmes se trouve l'équilibre.


----------



## bompi (23 Avril 2006)

Quand on tient des propos raisonnables ...  
Mais quand on dit 





> Bref, oui brûlons tout ce merdier ...


, qui est un peu excessif, ça amène des réponses elles-aussi excessives ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> ça amène des réponses elles-aussi excessives ...




*Oh moi, je suis de ceux qui pensent*
qu'un bonne guerre comme en 14 ou en 40 ça ferait pas de mal.

Et pourtant la guerre, ça se fait même le dimanche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

aaaaahhh !!!  On y vient !


----------



## alèm (23 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> aaaaahhh !!!  On y vient !




ça me rappelle une discussion dans un bar à blonde qui ne sait pas choisir entre 5 mecs !!


----------



## quetzalk (23 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand on dit  (...), qui est un peu excessif, ça amène des réponses elles-aussi excessives ...



oui enfin c'était une image, hein  :love:  
on évacuerait les gens avant de brûler le merdier... bah oui nan c'est normal


----------



## JPTK (24 Avril 2006)

Moi je cuisine, je fais pas seulement à bouffer, je CUISINE car entre autres, manger mal coûte cher.


Pour faire des farces, j'ai acheté, via internet d'ailleurs, un hachoir à viande mécanique parce que celui électrique offert par les beaux parents via carrouf bah c'était de la merde, il hachait pas bien, il consommait 500 W quand même et en plus il était chiant à nettoyer.

Mon hachoir mécanique en fonte comme celui de ma mémé bah je l'ai payé 30 &#8364;. Dans 200 ans à mon avis il sera toujours opérationnel, comme aujourd'hui il sera plus efficace et puissant qu'un électrique, plus aisé à nettoyer et la seule énergie qu'il dépensera c'est celle de mon bras, OUI c'est souvent des exemples comme ça la décroissance, mieux, moins cher, plus mieux bien.

Alors vis à vis de l'argument qui consiste à dire qu'il faut élever des chèvres et ne plus avoir de mac, je réponds seulement ça :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Non ? J'exagère ? Je serais de mauvaise foi ?




Oui pleinement... faire au mieux ça te dit quelque chose ? Nan tu préfères la caricature et la stigmatisation, grand bien te fasse... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, dire ça et avoir une opinion négative sur les zones commerciales, ce n'est pas tout à fait souhaiter le retour à l'éclairage à la bougie, ni aux illusions soixante-huitardes que tu évoques Bompi...




     

Bien au contraire même... bien au contraire...


----------



## HmJ (24 Avril 2006)

Non mais serieux c'est quoi cette discussion ? Si y'a bien un truc qui m'a fait fuir la France c'est bien ca. Peut-etre que 27% des Francais bossent dans l'administration / autres boulots ou la regle est l'obligation de moyens et pas de resultats (ce n'est pas vraiment pejoratif mais ce n'est pas non plus un compliment). Mais quand on se creve la semaine au boulot, avec des conditions de travail minimalistes, parfois pour en plus se faire 2:30 de transport, on n'a pas envie de se taper la foule du samedi au centre commercial.

Et parfois meme y'en a qui font des semaines du lundi au samedi, voire plus... J'adore le Japon. Les magasins peuvent fermer quand ils veulent, peu le font. Ce n'est pas le consumerisme a outrance, c'est ce qui permet a chacun d'avoir un boulot. Et ici, il y a un peu de chomage, mais on est vraiment au plein emploi : les boites (la mienne comprise) peinent a trouver de la main d'oeuvre, qualifiee ou pas.

Bref : faut bien s'adapter, je ne vois pas pourquoi quelques personnes decideraient pour les autres. Enfin bon, je sais pourquoi j'ai quitte mon pays.


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2006)

un jour de libre pour vivre juste un peu en dehors ...


----------



## HmJ (24 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> un jour de libre pour vivre juste un peu en dehors ...


Mais je trouve ca genial et fondamental un jour de libre. Et meme deux si tu veux. Mais qu'y a-t-il de libre a prendre son pain le meme jour que tout le monde (ben ouais j'en prends qu'une fois par semaine au Japon ), a la foret, a la montagne ou a la mer en meme temps que les memes personnes avec qui on prend le metro en semaine ? Est-ce que ce qui enchante les Francais, dans les RTT, n'est pas justement la possibilite de prendre son repos quand on en a envie, au rythme ou on en a envie ? Ah, pardon, tout le monde n'a pas droit aux RTT...

Alors laissons aux gens qui veulent bosser quand ils le veulent la possibilite de le faire, en prenant bien soin d'etablir des garde-fous pour ne pas imposer de bosser le dimanche a ceux qui vont a la messe le jour du Seigneur...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Alors laissons aux gens qui veulent bosser quand ils le veulent la possibilite de le faire, en prenant bien soin d'etablir des garde-fous pour ne pas imposer de bosser le dimanche a ceux qui vont a la messe le jour du Seigneur...



Le problème est à l'envers, quand on t'impose de travailler le dimanche et que tu refuses ?? ... A ton avis que se passe-t-il donc ???? :hein:


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Je suppose que le même sondage réalisé au Japon donnerait un pourcentage encore plus grand ?
D'ailleurs, les commerces nippons sont-ils ouverts le dimanche ? Ou plutôt : quel est le jour de fermeture hebdomadaire, dans ce beau pays ? Sous réserve qu'il y en ait un bien entendu.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que le même sondage réalisé au Japon donnerait un pourcentage encore plus grand ?
> D'ailleurs, les commerces nippons sont-ils ouverts le dimanche ? Ou plutôt : quel est le jour de fermeture hebdomadaire, dans ce beau pays ? Sous réserve qu'il y en ait un bien entendu.



..... et combien de jours de congés payés par an ?????


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est à l'envers, quand on t'impose de travailler le dimanche et que tu refuses ?? ... A ton avis que se passe-t-il donc ???? :hein:


C'est bien là le problème avec le libéralisme économique sans frein (lire : sans un minimum de régulation de l'état ni opposition) : quand tout va bien, c'est le plus beau des mondes.
Mais l'ennui est qu'il y a toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas. Du coup c'est le meilleur des mondes uniquement pour quelques-uns ...

Dans une période de chômage massif et prolongé comme aujourd'hui, où beaucoup ont le trouillomètre à zéro, il est clair que le choix, l'employé l'a plutôt rarement et qu'il l'a même de moins en moins.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire des farces (...)
> 
> OUI c'est souvent des exemples comme ça la décroissance, mieux, moins cher, plus mieux bien.



On reconnaît bien là ton côté farceur Benjamin  :love:  !

Il y a plein d'autres exemples. Quand je vois par exemple, le nombre de désodorisants d'intérieurs, coûteux et dont la toxicité est presque certaine, même chez des potes qui habitent à la campagne, pour qui il suffit d'ouvrir une fenêtre 3 millisecondes pour évacuer n'importe quelle mauvaise odeur  je me dis que le monde est quand même étrange !!! Pareil pour les lingettes jetables pour faire les vitres etc... Si ma grand-mère voyait les gens PAYER pour des CHIFFONS HUMIDES je crois qu'elle irait pèter sa ceinture d'explosifs au Géant Caz' le plus proche un samedi à 16 h. Le n'importe-quoi-isme consumériste en est dangereux pour la planète, peut-on ne pas voir ça ????  

Sinon pour le Japon autant c'est une culture qui me passionne et m'intrigue, autant on peut aussi douter du bien-être général dans la mesure où ce pays s'ennorgueillit du plus fort taux au monde de suicide des jeunes. Est-ce le plein emploi qui leur fait peur ?  D'autre part peux-tu nous dire comment y est organisé le commerce ? centres commerciaux façon US ? zones commerciales type france ? petits commerçants indépendants ?


----------



## quetzalk (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je précise si ce n'a été fait, que les 73% de gens favorables à l'ouverture des magasins le dimanche sont *des franciliens.
> *
> Nous autres, en "région" (?), sommes plus intéressés sans doute à donner de la valeur à notre mode de vie.



Ben ça chais pas... les franciliens sont des gens bizarres : beaucoup de parisiens ne connaissent pas la banlieue, ni la province, et beaucoup de banlieusards ne connaissent ni la province, ni... Paris. Et pour certains, les centres genre Belle Epine ou Créteil Soleil tiennent lieu effectivement d'un pseudo-équivalent de centre ville où on va flâner, poster un colis, se faire couper les cheveux, le tout sous cloche climatisée avec Cherie FM en fond sonore et la R19 garée au 7ème sous-sol. 

L'autre bout de la chaîne francilienne c'est la caricature du parisien bobo qui ne fait ses courses qu'en rollers au traiteur bio à 2  la tomate.

La vérité est sans doute au milieu... 

En tous cas je connais plein de gens "en régions" D ) qui ne font leurs courses QUE à l'hypermarché du coin, que ce soit pour acheter le pain, tous les produits frais, etc... Quand je leur parle de commerce de proximité ils me regardent comme un martien avec un poulet dans l'oreille. donc le mode de vie ne semble pas dépendre que de la région mon Roberto...


----------



## wip (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Ceci dit, pour avoir mis les pieds un vendredi à 20h30 au Carrefour de St-Quentin-en-Yvelynes, je comprends que *c'est une image de l'enfer sur terre*.
> :afraid:


Salut 

Tu peux dévelloper stp ? Comme j'habite à 50m, j'aimerais savoir si je suis en danger ou pas... 

wip


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça chais pas... les franciliens sont des gens bizarres : beaucoup de parisiens ne connaissent pas la banlieue, ni la province, et beaucoup de banlieusards ne connaissent ni la province, ni... Paris. Et pour certains, les centres genre Belle Epine ou Créteil Soleil tiennent lieu effectivement d'un pseudo-équivalent de centre ville où on va flâner, poster un colis, se faire couper les cheveux, le tout sous cloche climatisée avec Cherie FM en fond sonore et la R19 garée au 7ème sous-sol.
> 
> L'autre bout de la chaîne francilienne c'est la caricature du parisien bobo qui ne fait ses courses qu'en rollers au traiteur bio à 2  la tomate.
> 
> La vérité est sans doute au milieu...


Les Parisiens sont composés aux trois quarts de Provinciaux... En fait ils ne connaissent peut-être pas _la_ banlieue, _la_ province ou _Paris_, mais ils connaissent sans doute seulement _leur_ coin de banlieue, _leur_ coin de province et _les_ endroits de Paris où ils ont leurs habitudes (genre je ne dépasse pas les Halles ou Opéra voire la Défense...).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

Nous, les Corses, sommes très mobiles...


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas tout lu, mais je précise si ce n'a été fait, que les 73% de gens favorables à l'ouverture des magasins le dimanche sont *des franciliens.
> *
> Nous autres, en "région" (?), sommes plus intéressés sans doute à donner de la valeur à notre mode de vie.
> 
> ...


Ne pas oublier non plus que dans le contexte parisien-francilien, une ouverture le dimanche n'est pas forcément pour la surconsommation, mais pour la régulation. Ya trop d'monde le reste du temps!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ne pas oublier non plus que dans le contexte parisien-francilien, une ouverture le dimanche n'est pas forcément pour la surconsommation, mais pour la régulation. Ya trop d'monde!



Faites comme les chinois... Un chiard par couple, pas plus... Et faites ligaturer les trompes aux familles Figaro!


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faites comme les chinois... Un chiard par couple, pas plus... Et faites ligaturer les trompes aux familles Figaro!



déjà fait et ça ne marche pas :afraid:

je pensais tout simplement à une énooooooooorme campagne de pub pour la qualité de vie en corse, histoire d'envoyer des contingents entiers chez vous!


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

> je pensais tout simplement à une énooooooooorme campagne de pub pour la qualité de vie en corse, histoire d'envoyer des contingents entiers chez vous!


Oui mais s'il faut changer son nom pour un local, c'est pas commode : tous ces papiers à changer ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> déjà fait et ça ne marche pas :afraid:
> 
> je pensais tout simplement à une énooooooooorme campagne de pub pour la qualité de vie en corse, histoire d'envoyer des contingents entiers chez vous!



*OUBLIE!!!*


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... familles Figaro!


... genre Sarkolène ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> ... genre Sarkolène ?



voilà...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nous, les Corses, sommes très mobiles...



*Surtout*
les gendarmes...





 
:hein:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.

    tu me fais trop rire !!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette blague a obtenu le GoldenPascal© au *Pwèt-Pwèt Awards* de Chouzay-sur-Loire 2006.
> 
> :love:
> :love:




*C'est*
trop d'honneur




:rose: 
 




			
				Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> tu me fais trop rire !!!!!



*Ah ouais ?*
et ma blague, elle sent le gaz ?


----------



## HmJ (24 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que le même sondage réalisé au Japon donnerait un pourcentage encore plus grand ?
> D'ailleurs, les commerces nippons sont-ils ouverts le dimanche ? Ou plutôt : quel est le jour de fermeture hebdomadaire, dans ce beau pays ? Sous réserve qu'il y en ait un bien entendu.



On n'impose rien, il y a la loi pour ca et les conventions collectives. Donc on peut tres bien imaginer que le systeme francais continue, avec un contingent de jours de repos a prendre, non imposables par le patron.

Au Japon, les magasins de petite taille ferment un jour par semaine, souvent le lundi ou le mercredi mais ca varie. Pour les grands magasins, c'est un jour par mois de fermeture qui est impose. Les employes choisissent de bosser ou pas, apres tout c'est leur argent. D'ailleurs il me semble que ca marche tres bien chez Ikea, non ?


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ouais ?*
> et ma blague, elle sent le gaz ?



j'aurais plutôt dit le plastic


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah ouais ?*
> et ma blague, elle sent le gaz ?



..... oui lacrymogène !!!


----------



## loustic (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Et faites ligaturer les trompes aux familles ...


... Et comptez les douilles ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Merde.. pas de contrepèterie


----------



## benkenobi (24 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Merde.. pas de contrepèterie


Et domptez les c ouilles ?

C'est pas une contrepèterie ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Juste une remarque au passage pour apporter ma modeste contribution à ce fil.
Je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un vieux contentieux en Auvergne parce que les commerces de Vichy sont ouverts le dimanche. Les commerçants clermontois ont toujours protesté contre cette mesure qu'ils jugent déloyale à leur égard. Il peut être utile de rappeler que cette autorisation d'ouverture des commerces vichyssois remonte au temps où le ville était le siège d'un certain gouvernement français.
Si j'ai dit une bêtise, Finn corrigera....


----------



## quetzalk (24 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai dit une bêtise, Finn corrigera....



Je peux aussi :rose: : j'en viens ! (des deux)

Enfin je ne connais pas l'origine de cette exception mais cela a plus probablement trait au statut de ville d'eau (idem que le droit pour la ville d'accueillir des casinos par exemple). D'où aussi nombreux commerces de sub-luxe et/ou orientés touriste, fringues etc... A La Bourboule aussi c'est ouvert mais il y a moins de jolies boutiques, sauf si le clermontois en question veut absolument acheter des gants de ski de fond.

En l'occurence les clermontois restent des heu... des gens un peu fermés sur eux-mêmes, par exemple trouver à Clermont un *restau* ouvert le dimanche midi relève de l'exploit. Même la plupart des boulangeries non-industrielles y sont closes le dimanche matin (enfin ça a peut-être évolué mais c'est ou plutôt ce fût du vécu). 

Enfin les commerces de Vichy ouverts le dimanche sont pour la plupart des indépendants, les grandes surfaces et l'immonde zone commerciale y étant alors fermées (à confirmer).


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je peux aussi :rose: : j'en viens ! (des deux)
> 
> Enfin je ne connais pas l'origine de cette exception mais cela a plus probablement trait au statut de ville d'eau (idem que le droit pour la ville d'accueillir des casinos par exemple). D'où aussi nombreux commerces de sub-luxe et/ou orientés touriste, fringues etc... A La Bourboule aussi c'est ouvert mais il y a moins de jolies boutiques, sauf si le clermontois en question veut absolument acheter des gants de ski de fond.


la dérogation vient de cet article:

 ..."Sans préjudice des dispositions de l'article L. 221-6, dans les *communes touristiques ou thermales et dans les zones touristiques d'affluence exceptionnelle ou d'animation culturelle permanente*, le repos hebdomadaire peut être donné par roulement pour tout ou partie du personnel, pendant la ou les périodes d'activités touristiques, dans les établissements de vente au détail qui mettent à disposition du public des biens et des services destinés à faciliter son accueil ou ses activités de détente ou de loisirs d'ordre sportif, récréatif ou culturel.
    La liste des communes touristiques ou thermales concernées est établie par le préfet, *sur demande des conseils municipaux*, selon des critères et des modalités définis par voie réglementaire. Pour les autres communes, le périmètre des zones touristiques d'affluence exceptionnelle ou d'animation culturelle permanente est délimité par décision du préfet prise sur proposition du conseil municipal....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (24 Avril 2006)

non... rien...


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oh moi, je suis de ceux qui pensent*
> qu'un bonne guerre comme en 14 ou en 40 ça ferait pas de mal.
> 
> Et pourtant la guerre, ça se fait même le dimanche


moi je dis que refaire la "Guerre de cent ans" serait pas mal !! 
quand je vois ces hordes de barbares en provenance de la "perfide Albion", débarquant (à Dieppe, par exemple...) des ferries; se ruant dans nos _chers_ hypermarchés (parfois le dimanche) pour dévaliser les stocks de tout ce qui peut se boire !!.... 



_sus aux godons !!.... _ 

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

Tiens! Tu vas voir qu'ils seraient capables d'aimer la myrthe, ces nuisibles.... Gardez les!


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

une p'tite liaison  "Newhaven-Dieppe-Corse" !!......... 




P.S : Dieppe a racheté récemment le port de Newhaven.... (c'est d'un sinistre cet endroit,  du Ken Loach en vrai !!..... :sick....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

Une croisière sur le Koursk, oui!


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

et l'entente cordiale !! 
même pas le dimanche ?!.....


----------



## alèm (24 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Le Koursk !*
> J'avais oublié...
> Avec Tchernobyl, les deux mamelles du techno-soviétisme triomphant !
> :afraid:




N'empêche, je bosse toute la journée, tu pourrais au moins faire la vaisselle, laver le linge et me faire à bouffer !! et après, madame me dit qu'elle va pas voter communiste aux prochaine élections !! Mais qui leur a donné le droit de vote et d'expression à celles-là !!

Roberta !! à la cuisine tout de suite !!!


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Dans les 73% de français, vous croyez que l'on peut compter les Corses


----------



## tirhum (24 Avril 2006)

tu aimes les bains de mer ?!........


----------



## bompi (24 Avril 2006)

Oui, j'aime bien les bains de mer (mais sans béton au pied no bastos dans le buffet).
Mais je vieillis et j'aime moins faire la bombe ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une croisière sur le Koursk, oui!



çà a donné une expression en vogue chez les bandits corses slavophiles (il y en a), quand, dans un ultime geste impérial, ils proposent deux possibilités à un "nominé" :

"Tu préfères aller jouer au Koursk ou on passe directement au PMU (Pistolet Mitrailleur Ukrainien) ?"


----------



## quetzalk (25 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> "Tu préfères aller jouer au Koursk ou on passe directement au PMU (Pistolet Mitrailleur Ukrainien) ?"



   C'est Wolfgang Amadeus Pascal77 qu'on assassine !!! :hein: :hein: :hein:


----------



## Fondug (25 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas lu tout le fil mais entendu la présentation de l'enquête sur France Info. Moi c'est plus dans la présentation des questions que j'ai un doute :

A la question "si les magasins étaient ouverts le dimanche, est ce que vous iriez plus souvent ?" Ca veut dire qu'il y en a qui allaient déjà quand ils étaient fermés ? Je n'ai pas lu l'intitulé des questions mais une brêve expérience dans le domaine m'a bien fait comprendre qu'en modifiant un verbe ou même une virgule, on obtenait les résultats que l'on souhaitait.

Un peu HS mais à propos des statistiques, je vous conseille "Attention Statistiques !" de Joseph Klatzmann, trés sympa...


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2006)

D'autant que, lors de mes lointains cours de statistiques, on avait bien vu comment les mêmes chiffres utilisés avec des formules différentes donnent des résultats inverses.
À chaque sondage son lot d'imprécisions, donc d'erreur.

Rappelons que les instituts de sondage sont payés pour faire les sondages ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que, lors de mes lointains cours de statistiques, on avait bien vu comment les mêmes chiffres utilisés avec des formules différentes donnent des résultats inverses.
> À chaque sondage son lot d'imprécisions, donc d'erreur.
> 
> Rappelons que les instituts de sondage sont payés pour faire les sondages ...



Je me souviens des pronostics des instituts de sondage pour un certain événement en 2002... Très fort !


----------



## yvos (25 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens des pronostics des instituts de sondage pour un certain événement en 2002... Très fort !



remarque, si les magasins avaient été ouverts dimanche 21 avril, cela aurait peut-être été différent


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos."

Fé Bulledin ! Ja !


----------



## joeldu18cher (25 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> remarque, si les magasins avaient été ouverts dimanche 21 avril, cela aurait peut-être été différent


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

Ne serait-il pas plus intelligent de fermer définitivement tous les magasins sept jours sur sept ?

- Les clients feraient des économies substantielles.

- Plus de queue à la boulangerie.

- Plus de queue aux caisses ( ni au fût ! ).

- etc.


----------



## quetzalk (26 Avril 2006)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas plus intelligent de fermer définitivement tous les magasins sept jours sur sept ?



 excellente réponse au consumérisme ! :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> excellente réponse au consumérisme ! :love:


ouais !... mais y'aurait toujours un malin pour "inventer" autre chose !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Foutez-lui la paix au mâlin... en matière de consumérisme, le comble serait de tenter lui vendre quelque chose... votre âme pourquoi pas ?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Foutez-lui la paix au mâlin... en matière de consumérisme, le comble serait de tenter lui vendre quelque chose... votre âme pourquoi pas ?


OK, mais pas le dimanche, c'est sacré.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> excellente réponse au consumérisme ! :love:




*Encore une fois*
excusez moi de seriner mais, encore une fois, hein, une bonne guerre, mutation de l'économie pour les besoins des armées en campagne, rétablissement des tickets de rationnement et fini le consumérisme à outrance !





:hein:


----------



## MrStone (26 Avril 2006)

Heuuu, j'ai pas lu la totalité des pages précédentes, donc si je radote, c'est normal.
Savez-vous qui a commandité ce sondage ?
Réponse : la direction d'Usine C****r, ceux-là même qui vont à l'encontre des lois depuis un bon moment, et qui sont devant les tribunaux pour défendre leur bonne foi : "mais m'sieu l'juge, vous voyez bien qu'on répond à une demande des consommateurs !"...


----------



## quetzalk (26 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Encore une fois*
> excusez moi de seriner mais, encore une fois, hein, une bonne guerre (...)



Tu sais, à lire les journaux il paraît que Messieurs Bush et Ahmadinedjab s'y emploient, ce n'est qu'une question de patience.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, à lire les journaux il paraît que Messieurs Bush et Ahmadinedjab s'y emploient, ce n'est qu'une question de patience.




*Désolé*
je ne lis pas _le Journal du Dimanche©_


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Même les autres jours, ils essayent, les bougres ! Jamais ils n'arrêtent ...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2006)

Faire fructifier le plomb...pour le transformer en or...y'a pas à dire, ils ont l'esprits pratique.  :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

En revanche, ce fil m'inspire une autre réflexion : les humains descendraient-ils finalement de la mouche à merde ?

Nan parce que y'a qu'à voir le matin, le troupeau de boulets à s'arracher un exemplaire de "20 minutes", y'a de quoi s'poser des questions... Au-delà du fait que ce canard soit le degré presque zéro de la presse écrite, la bataille de frustrés autour de la pile fraichement posée tient plus de la ruée un jour de soldes ou du dernier achat le 24 décembre que de la volonté affichée d'une certaine fraternité et/ou volonté de vivre ensemble...


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

les humains ont en toute cas beaucoup de gênes communs à n'importe quelle mouche...


----------



## Cillian (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, ce fil m'inspire une autre réflexion : les humains descendraient-ils finalement de la mouche à merde ?
> 
> Nan parce que y'a qu'à voir le matin, le troupeau de boulets à s'arracher un exemplaire de "20 minutes", y'a de quoi s'poser des questions... Au-delà du fait que ce canard soit le degré presque zéro de la presse écrite, la bataille de frustrés autour de la pile fraichement posée tient plus de la ruée un jour de soldes ou du dernier achat le 24 décembre que de la volonté affichée d'une certaine fraternité et/ou volonté de vivre ensemble...




Ils n'ont qu'a le *vendre* le dimanche au lieu de le *donner* toute la semaine.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, ce fil m'inspire une autre réflexion : les humains descendraient-ils finalement de la mouche à merde ?
> 
> Nan parce que y'a qu'à voir le matin, le troupeau de boulets à s'arracher un exemplaire de "20 minutes", y'a de quoi s'poser des questions... Au-delà du fait que ce canard soit le degré presque zéro de la presse écrite, la bataille de frustrés autour de la pile fraichement posée tient plus de la ruée un jour de soldes ou du dernier achat le 24 décembre que de la volonté affichée d'une certaine fraternité et/ou volonté de vivre ensemble...


Il ne faut pas trop se braquer sur "Les Français". "Les humains" serait plus approprié ...

C'est sûr que ce canard est désolant, qu'il s'agit d'un gaspillage de papier assez affligeant pour un contenu insipide. C'est quand même moins pire que Métro qui est encore plus lamentable (on touche le fond).
Mais c'est faire grand cas de la presse écrite payante que de la voir très supérieure à 20 minutes. En France (et là, c'est assez français), cette presse est moribonde économiquement et "journalistiquement". Penser que Le Monde est supposé être une référence ... Gulp ! Je ne lis pas Le Figaro (il faudrait que je le vole et je suis un garçon très honnête) mais les quelques exemplaires lus au fil des ans ne m'ont guère emballé 

On comprend que les gens se jettent sur quelque chose qui affiche ce qu'il est (de la daube) et qui est gratuit, plutôt que sur quelque chose qui n'affiche pas ce qu'il est (de la daube) et n'est _pas_ gratuit (et en plus se la pète grave, ce qui est le pompon ...)


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas trop se braquer sur "Les Français". "Les humains" serait plus approprié ...
> 
> C'est sûr que ce canard est désolant, qu'il s'agit d'un gaspillage de papier assez affligeant pour un contenu insipide. C'est quand même moins pire que Métro qui est encore plus lamentable (on touche le fond).
> Mais c'est faire grand cas de la presse écrite payante que de la voir très supérieure à 20 minutes. En France (et là, c'est assez français), cette presse est moribonde économiquement et "journalistiquement". Penser que Le Monde est supposé être une référence ... Gulp ! Je ne lis pas Le Figaro (il faudrait que je le vole et je suis un garçon très honnête) mais les quelques exemplaires lus au fil des ans ne m'ont guère emballé
> ...


 
Ben j'ai bien écrit "humains" et non "français", même si...

Pour la presse, ben ça en discutait dans un autre fil, mais l'avènement d'autre médias a irrémédiablement porté un coup fatal à la presse écrite. Tu prends une photo des années 60, tous les gens dans la rue ont un journal. Jusqu'à l'apparition des gratuits, ce n'était plus le cas.

Perso, je lis tous les jour un quotidien de presse nationale, mais sur le net. Ils se payent avec la pub et le contenu est le même.

Mais pour en revenir à ce que je disais, c'est surtout l'image "mouche à merde" qui me sidère. Comme ça s'bouscule, les gens prennent des exemplaires par poignée, c'est plus rapide que d'en prendre 1 seul, et abandonnent les autres exemplaires sur les boites postales, les bancs, parterre, etc. Et bien entendu, personne n'ira prendre un exemplaire qui ne vient pas de la pile. Bah non ! Un nouveau concept : le gratuit d'occaze...


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai dû confondre deux posts :rateau: car tu parles bien des humains et pas de la petite sous-catégorie des Français. Au temps pour moi :rose: :rose:


----------



## Fondug (27 Avril 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dû confondre deux posts :rateau: car tu parles bien des humains et pas de la petite sous-catégorie des Français. Au temps pour moi :rose: :rose:


 
Bah en même temps, c'est comme le "publis" de supermoquette, j'avais commencé mon post en écrivant "français", pi j'me suis ravisé. T'étais pas si loin...


----------

